# Looking for cagemate! MD, PA, NJ area (female or neutered male 1 year old preferably)



## zieo92 (Jul 25, 2014)

I currently have one female dumbo (approximately 1 year old), Orbit, whose cagemate passed away a little while ago. We have been spending a lot of time with Orbit in order to strengthen our relationship and are now considering finding her a new friend since we can see that social need coming out more and more as she adjusts to life without Luna, but she is fairly independent otherwise. She came from a pet store (this was before I did research on the RatForum) so I'm guessing she is about 1 year old, active, and adventurous. 

We are willing to bring in another female, but are interested in adding a neutered male to our little family. I keep checking up on local humane societies and rescues, but I thought I would extend it to all of you! We are willing to travel in the Maryland, Pennsylvania, and New Jersey areas. We have a travel carrier to use to bring home our new buddy, so transportation isn't an issue. 

Thanks in advance for any leads!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

We have some available in those areas https://www.facebook.com/groups/333825680123352/files/


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out the FB group NE PA Rat Breeders/owners. If you need an invite just shoot me a PM! Theyre a great group with people from just about everywhere on the East Coast and they do a lot of rescues.


----------



## zieo92 (Jul 25, 2014)

Those groups look awesome! I'll have to take a look at the lists with my roommate.


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Please also see my prior post. Our Fanta is probably about 1.8. We don't know exactly. We got her from a shelter. She is very sweet but very timid. She likes to get petted, when she is In her cage, but is scared to be held. Her cage mate died about 6 weeks ago, and she is definitely lonely and sad. We are in NYC, but might be able to drive.


----------

